# What's your favorite trout rod?



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

I've only got spinning tackle and my favorite rod (so far) is my St. Croix Premier 6'6" ML with Extra Fast taper. It's my first "nice" rod. I don't know that I want to spend more but I'm curious what you are fishing with. I'm considering going longer b/c of lures I want to throw, so maybe a 7'6".

What are you using, dreaming about, or buying next?


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

I just realized the next thread in line was about 'favorite trout rod'. Honestly didn't see it. Came to the site to ask about the rods!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

6’4” Zephyr Cove Custom medium power fast action casting rod. If you are fishing all day a longer rod is going to wear you out.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

St Croix makes some pretty nice rods. I'm about 99 percent a fly guy. I use a 5 wt Legend Elite St Croix and a 7 wt Scott. I throw 1 1/2" to 5" streamers for trout and once in a while I'll toss out a 1 1/2" to 2" articulated nymph. 

Most of my trout fishing is for German Browns in my home state. 

If your chucking lures... have you tried the original floating Rapalas? The sinking ones are easier to cast as they are a little bit heavier and work almost as well.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

I should clarify that I'm thinking about Speckled Trout (Spotted Seatrout) in inshore, brackish waters of the southeast.

I do have some Rapalas, but the original floaters are in my "Freshwater tacklebox".


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

If I were inclined to use a spinning rig in the salt I'd like a fast action 7' to 8' rod. From what I understand when coupled with a super line they cast a mile or so  (maybe just a long ways?)

Bunch of plastics are very effective at fooling trout /reds etc... When my wife used to come with me fishing I had got her an 8' spinning rod with a Penn reel. Lead gig head with a plastic shrimp, then 18 to 20 inches above that I'd tie in a 6 inch leader with a hook only and stick another shrimp on it. Sometimes she would catch two at a time. She only went tarpon fishing with me once. She jumped a big tarpon on a live mullet and would have lost the boat rod if I hadn't been behind her holding the butt of the rod. She said it was to much work!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Still fishing an old “ orange “ carrot stik. Fished all star rods for years. My stuff sure seems to last longer than it used to. Lol


----------



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

I build all my own rods. This year I'm actually using a Mudhole blank L902-MHX 7'6" ML MF. I agree with you on the longer rod idea. I find as long as the rod isn't too heavy, you can throw a 7'6" or even an 8'6" rod all day long. Again though it's gotta be a lite rod. I took 3 inches off the butt of the blank to make it 7'3" and I fish with a lot of soft artificials, MR-17s, and small top water stuff. I like a medium lite rod for trout because it's more fun that way and I like a moderate fast action so you don't rip their lips off doing Kevin Van Dam hook sets.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi there Hawkman,
Getting serious about a new rod I'd determine what line I wanted to use since you have already decided the rod is for inshore use. What line and rod you get also depend on the weight of the lures you plan on casting. Lite line like 8 to 12 pound test I would look into the moderate action rods. 15 and up I'd go with fast action rods. Then it boils down to how much you want to spend. 
If you can afford the high end rods like St Croix I'd go for it. Taken care of your gear can last a life time.



State fish rob said:


> Still fishing an old “ orange “ carrot stik. Fished all star rods for years. My stuff sure seems to last longer than it used to. Lol


Orange..... as in fiber glass. My first rod was bamboo, my second was a three piece orange glass rod I rolled myself with a little instruction from my dad. As for lasting they are 56 and 54 years old and I still have them. I just replied about making your own rods and tying your own flies in another thread. Way cool to fish with things you made. 

Amiller, here's a pic of a couple rods I made back in the mid eighties. One is a light line (6 pound test) trolling rod and the other a 5 wt fly rod. (they just happen to be sitting on a coffee table I made too.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

It took me a long to be able to afford/justify buying nice gear with student loans, mortgage, etc. I always bought cheap combos that would crap out after 2 seasons, but when you reach the point where you can justify spending the money, I have grown to love Shimano Teramars, and G. Loomis rods. Specifically the 7' E6X medium power, moderate-fast action. You will feel every light pick before the trout eats the lure. They are light as a feather and you can fish them all day without fatigue. Just my .02


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

My go to rod is a 6’10” Mag Medium light with an extra fast action. Plenty of distance on the cast and has certainly improved my accuracy. It has plenty of backbone for the upper slot reds and is very sensitive. My first one was a Loomis blank (I broke that one all by myself) and recently built one on a rain shadow blank.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

Copahee Hound said:


> ...and G. Loomis rods. Specifically the 7' E6X medium power, moderate-fast action... They are light as a feather and you can fish them all day without fatigue. Just my .02


Was in Bass Pro in N Myrtle Beach the other day and these rods were on sale for 139. Regular 189 I believe. My buddy saw it and bought the last 7'6". The remaining 3 were 7 or 6'6" Med action... I passed.




Copahee Hound said:


> ...You will feel every light pick before the trout eats the lure....


Never felt that before. Would like to.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Another vote for Loomis E6X. Seven foot medium-light moderate-fast rated for 6-12 pound test. Matched with a Shimano Chronarch G bait casting reel loaded with 10-pound Power Pro Super 8 Slick braided line and 20-pound Seaguar fluoro leader. Can feel every tap and fish all day throwing hard and soft plastic plugs.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm very fond of my 7' Manley Black Ops in Med-Light. But I own 12 Manley rods. so I like them for everything else too.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

If you like St Croix try the 76 premier in 4-10lb or Tidemaster in ML. Both very good rods.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Lamiglas XPS 763. I don't think they make this rod any more, but it is a 7' 6" rod that will shine with lighter soft plastics, Mirrolures and smaller topwater plugs. I go to the 764 for larger topwaters, but this line of rods is the best I have ever cast. They are so good, that when they stopped making them a few years ago, a few buddies and I went in together to have a special run of 24 rods made for us by Lamiglas. They are worth it.


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Bull Bay 7’6” Sniper medium action, fast tip. Love these rods spooled with 15 lb braid and a 3000 series reel.


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

pete_paschall said:


> Lamiglas XPS 763. I don't think they make this rod any more, but it is a 7' 6" rod that will shine with lighter soft plastics, Mirrolures and smaller topwater plugs. I go to the 764 for larger topwaters, but this line of rods is the best I have ever cast. They are so good, that when they stopped making them a few years ago, a few buddies and I went in together to have a special run of 24 rods made for us by Lamiglas. They are worth it.


I ve been fishing Lamiglass Indian River edition Jim Ross design (IRFS763)and love them


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

For trout on the flats, Loomis Greenwater 7' med fast. If there's a chance of reds or snook being in the mix, a St. Croix Avid Inshore 7'6" med fast.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I’m another guy who builds his own (and every rod I hand my anglers each day...).
Here’s my specs -something to look at when you’re looking at store bought rods...
First off I always build in pairs and each pair is identical. My favorite trout rods are quite light -blank rates for 6-12lb line, 7’ long, with a #16 Fuji reelseat and single foot Fuji guides. They were originally designed as bonefish rods (had to be able to toss an un-weighted shrimp at least 60 feet). Set each rod up with a 4000 series Penn Battle filled with 10lb braid line (actually only 300 feet of braid spliced to an almost full spool of 10lb mono) and you’re in business...
We’re tossing 1/8oz Lea heads with Gulp tails, Mirrolure #17’s and similar sized lures as well as light weight bait rigs with these light rods - and my anglers have taken tripletail, redfish, and snook up to ten pounds as well... Every now and then they get smoked when a really big tarpon eats a small lure -but they still hold up...


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

If you’re looking for strictly trout and your budget is high then 7’ St Croix Legend Elite ES70LF is hard to beat. It’s insanely light and sensitive and can cast a mile. Pair it with a Shimano ci4 1000. If you want a more all around rod go up a size to the ES70MLF. I will say these rods get a 7/10 in durability. I’ve broken 2 on fish (and not at the tip). Fortunately their warranty was fantastic. 

I’m not a fan of over 7’ on really light lb class rods. The tip tends to get really whippy and becomes prone to getting tip wrapped with the line. It isn’t worth the extra few feet of casting distance you gain.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I love my 8 foot medium Falcon inshore. Under 100 bucks and it's holding up to all kinds of abuse.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

YnR said:


> If you’re looking for strictly trout and your budget is high then 7’ St Croix Legend Elite ES70LF is hard to beat. It’s insanely light and sensitive and can cast a mile. Pair it with a Shimano ci4 1000. If you want a more all around rod go up a size to the ES70MLF. I will say these rods get a 7/10 in durability. I’ve broken 2 on fish (and not at the tip). Fortunately their warranty was fantastic.
> 
> I’m not a fan of over 7’ on really light lb class rods. The tip tends to get really whippy and becomes prone to getting tip wrapped with the line. It isn’t worth the extra few feet of casting distance you gain.


My wife has a Legend Extreme 7' MF and it's pretty amazing. Sometimes I even get to use it if she's not looking.


----------

